# Anyone have any parts from a USAT NW2?



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

I essentially need alot of the handrails for a USAT NW2 but its going to get really expensive...really quick ordering them from USAT direct. Anyone here have a parts NW2 that they wont need this stuff from? Ill throw some $$ your way plus the shipping. I may also need the grille from the front of an NW2 as well. I had one repainted from Bethlehem Steel in PBNE and i lost some of the parts in between the painting and such.....

Feel free to message me on here if you have these kinda parts. Im missing the majority of the handrailings for the front/back, the horn ( i could get an ozark one or something if i have to) , and some of the side handrails.

Kevin


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think you better off to make your own hand rails, http://www.ovgrs.org/ has some good tips about this under usa repair tips have fun.


----------

